# לאוספי



## fireandsalt

Can someone tell me the root stem of this infinitive attached to the lamed? 

לאוספי


----------



## Flaminius

לאסוף  (le'esof) is the lamed infinitive form of "to gather, assemble" in binyan pa`al.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forums, fireandsalt 

Just to complete Flam's correct reply, the root stem (שורש) of the verb is  א'ס'פ'. 

From pure curiosity, what is the yud (geresh?) at the end of the word meant for?


----------



## pachyderm

My guess is it's supposed to be a first person singular object marker ("to pick ME up"), but then it should read לְאָסְפֵנִי or לאוספני without nikud...
Without a pronominal object marker it should of course be לאסוף rather than לאוסף.


----------



## CrazyArcher

It's probably the first part of a _smikhut_ expression, supposed to mean "_for collectors (of)_", but literaly meaning "_for those who collect_", like in "ספר לאוספי בולים" ("sefer le'osfey bulim", book for those who collect post-stamps), although it would be more correct to say "לאספני בולים" in this case ("asfaney bulim", post-stamp collectors). Just a guess, though.


----------



## Nunty

I hope fireandsalt will reply because anyone's guess is as good as anyone else's here. It could just be a typo, after all!


----------



## fireandsalt

Yes, typo. Thanks for everyone's help. I appreciate it!


----------



## Diadem

Nun-Translator said:


> I hope fireandsalt will reply because anyone's guess is as good as anyone else's here. It could just be a typo, after all!


 
The word is derived from this quote. 

וכתב ביה אנא לא למיפחת מן אורייתא דמשה אתיתי [ולא] לאוספי על אורייתא דמשה


----------



## Nunty

Ah... the smoke clears. This is Aramaic. The bit in square brackets indicates that the first three letters of the word in red are to be read as a separate word and with the third letter first. It is, in fact, a citation from the Babylonian Talmud, Masechet Shabbat, page 117b (information that would have saved oodles of time and pointless guessing if given in the first post). The section deals with things that one may save from a fire that breaks out on Shabbat (things that would ordinarily be _muktze_, I imagine), but my Aramaic isn't good enough for a real translation. I can only grok it.

I'm sure that someone else will have better Aramaic than I.


----------



## fireandsalt

Sorry, that info was'nt given to me. But I knew you masters of the language would be able to help!


----------



## Nunty

I'm sorry, fireandsalt. I was confused and thought that the person who provided that very important reference was you.  

In any case, I hope someone who knows more Aramaic than I will be able to help you. Failing that, you can find a bilingual translation edition of the Babylonian Talmud (Steinsaltz, for instance) and check out the reference I gave in post 9.


----------



## Diadem

Fireandsalt told me about this thread. He was kind enough to seek an answer to my original question (which he posted verbatim in his first post), and he is also correct that he was not given the entire phrase. I didn't see it as relevant, but apparently it might have been.

Thanks fireandsalt, and also to you Nun.

I can read Hebrew, but my Aramaic isn't exceptional at this moment. I'm about to take it up. I'm aware that there are several English translations of the Talmud, but I don't like to rely on their translation into English. In any case, 116b gives the English translation of it, but I still wanted to know the meaning of the root stem of that infinitive.


----------



## bat777

Diadem said:


> The word is derived from this quote.
> 
> וכתב ביה אנא לא למיפחת מן אורייתא דמשה אתיתי [ולא] לאוספי על אורייתא דמשה


 
My husband translated:

וכתוב בה: ואני לא אפחית מן התורה שנתן משה, ולא אוסיף על תורת משה

In English this would more or less mean: 'and it says: and I shell not reduce from the Tora that Moshe gave and shell not add on it" (better translations of my Hebrew are welcome...)

BUT, we looked it up in the reference given by Nun-Tranlator, and couldn't actually find it there.


----------



## bat777

bat777 said:


> My husband translated:
> 
> וכתוב בה: ואני לא אפחית מן התורה שנתן משה, ולא אוסיף על תורת משה
> 
> In English this would more or less mean: 'and it says: and I shell not reduce from the Tora that Moshe gave and shell not add on it" (better translations of my Hebrew are welcome...)
> 
> BUT, we looked it up in the reference given by Nun-Tranlator, and couldn't actually find it there.


 
SORRY: A small correction of the translation from Aramaic:
וכתוב בה: ואני לא באתי להפחית מן התורה שנתן משה ולא להוסיף על תורת משה.

In addition, we have found the sentence on page 116b.


----------



## Nunty

Sorry for the typo when I gave the reference, and for then following my own typo to grok a context that was on the wrong page.   Oh dear! Good thing nuns don't study gemorra!

Thanks to Bat777 and her husband for setting us straight!


----------

